# Learning PLC's



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Bildo said:


> In my recent employment searches I have been passed over a few times because of my lack of knowledge and experience with AB PLC's. During my apprenticeship we studied PLC's for less than a day and during that time I tried to get transferred to a contractor that could teach motor controls and PLC's. Well, my contractor at the time would not give me a clean layoff. He waited until I was a Journeyman to do that. I am now trying to figure out were I can learn PLC's. And, yes money is an issue. Any imput will be appreciated.


Most A-B distributors are required to conduct local classes and workshops on PLCs, and they usually focus on the entry level products like the MicroLogix. Check their website. But you may have to pay. Usually employers pay for the classes but if you really want to learn, investing in that on your own may be your only option. I've seen them offered for under $100, but if you want to take home a demo unit to play with on your own, expect to pay around $500.


----------



## StevoAAA (Apr 2, 2011)

*Plc knowledge*

As mentioned above I disagree, AB distributors are not required to teach any material. This comes as an extra course at a very hefty price. If you want to learn plc's start with the basics as more often than not this will be all you need for troubleshooting purposes. Input cards have AC high and AC low (hot/neutral) for card power with separate 120VAC or other sources for each input. Addressing I/0 would look like I:rack,group,bit describing the physical location of the address/card in the plc cabinet. If you need to program XIC/XIO instructions and possibly the use of internal bits (b3:1) and you can do a lot. Timers are always used as T4:1 (for timer 1...etc) CTU (count up). Unless doing more precise work particular programming don't worry about math functions.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

You can get a micrologix training kit on ebay for about $300. You get the processor, some buttons and lights mounted in a little box and a tutorial. Pretty good deal if you really want to sit down and learn.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll third or fourth that. You can download a crippled version of RSLogix 500 for free, and get a micrologix controller on ebay for cheap. You can also attend Ron Beaufort's boot camp.... highly recommended.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

JRaef said:


> Most A-B distributors are required to conduct local classes and workshops on PLCs, and they usually focus on the entry level products like the MicroLogix. Check their website. But you may have to pay. Usually employers pay for the classes but if you really want to learn, investing in that on your own may be your only option. I've seen them offered for under $100, but if you want to take home a demo unit to play with on your own, expect to pay around $500.



Our A-B distributor used to have Integrated Architecture courses. They would come in with 15 or so lab sets. Some for communications, digital, analog, devicnet, etc. This was all FREE.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*The learning Pit*

The Learning pit: http://www.thelearningpit.com has some fairly decent training software. Some of it is free, others you pay for. Generally the free ones don't provide documentation of completion or let you save projects you are working on. If you just need to T/s plc based systems, then plc programming while helpful, is not an absolute necessity.


----------



## Laser-X (Sep 8, 2009)

In school we use LogixPro 500 to introduce us to PLC. It can be found on thelearningpit.com that Jmohl spoke of. It's only $40. Hope thats helpful to someone.


----------

